# apache2.2.22_5 cannot support php5-5.3.10?



## saphire (Apr 1, 2012)

Before I *portaudit -Fda* and fix the Apache2, my Cacti works well. However, after *portmaster apache2*, Apache2 cannot let .php work. Here is my checking list for all of you.

```
#uname -a
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE#0: Tue Jan 3 07:15:25 UTC 2012 [email]root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
#pkg_info | grep apache
apache-2.2.22_5     Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
#pkg_info | grep php5
php5-5.3.10_1       PHP Scripting Language
php5-mysql-5.3.10   The mysql shared extension for php
php5-session-5.3.10_1 The session shared extension for php
php5-snmp-5.3.10    The snmp shared extension for php
php5-sockets-5.3.10_1 The sockets shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.3.10_1   The xml shared extension for php

# ls -al  /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libp*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  3490457 Apr  1 13:22 /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
```

If my /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf displayed as below

```
LoadModule userdir_module libexec/apache22/mod_userdir.so
LoadModule alias_module libexec/apache22/mod_alias.so
LoadModule rewrite_module libexec/apache22/mod_rewrite.so
#LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache22/libphp5.so

<IfModule !mpm_netware_module>
<IfModule !mpm_winnt_module>
```

It is normal to start apache2 normal to watch "It works", however, if uncomment 
	
	



```
#LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
```
 apache22 will be not work in *ps -aux | grep apache*

Hope to get help here.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2012)

Works fine.


```
dice@vps-2417-1:~>pkg_version -vI | grep apache
apache-2.2.22_5                     =   up-to-date with index
dice@vps-2417-1:~>pkg_version -vI | grep php
php5-5.3.10_1                       =   up-to-date with index
php5-calendar-5.3.10_1              =   up-to-date with index
php5-dom-5.3.10_1                   =   up-to-date with index
php5-gd-5.3.10_1                    =   up-to-date with index
php5-mysql-5.3.10_1                 =   up-to-date with index
php5-pdo-5.3.10_1                   =   up-to-date with index
php5-pdo_mysql-5.3.10_1             =   up-to-date with index
php5-session-5.3.10_1               =   up-to-date with index
php5-simplexml-5.3.10_1             =   up-to-date with index
php5-xml-5.3.10_1                   =   up-to-date with index
```

Look in /var/log/httpd-error.log for errors.


----------



## saphire (Apr 1, 2012)

*S*orry, I found a way to fix it.
`#portmaser -R -r xcb-util-0`
After that, all is back normal.

Thank Mr. SirDice supoort


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2012)

saphire said:
			
		

> *ps -aux | grep apache*



Apache doesn't run as 'apache', it runs as 'httpd'.


----------

